# Not Again, Ted!



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ted explodes on CBS and his wife makes him apologize. I think it's all getting to him. See it here... You might want to keep the kids away.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just as firey as ever......I think he made some valid points.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> just as firey as ever......I think he made some valid points.


Yes I agree.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, 220, he always makes his points but who's going to remember them? You think maybe Ted could have offered up a challenge to the reporter without being vulgar? And, the poor woman off camera? A gentleman wouldn't have attempted to offend her nor would he have used such language in front of her, no less at her.

From his tone and reaction, I think he's at the boiling point. I wish he'd stay away from the cameras for a while, because some interviewer is going to be challenged to get Ted to *really* explode and that won't be good for anyone but the gun grabbers.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree too. They want to stir things up and make him get PO'd. Makes for more news on a slow week. He does do alot for kids and charities. I've seen it first hand. The lamestream media wants to portray him in a negative light in anyway possible because he's a Republican and it's an election year. He's heavily connected to the NRA, which every media outlet points out. Anything to put the NRA in a bad light too. Pretty sad.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good point Glen. The loudest voice usually does get heard.... sometimes when you are the loudest your idea is overshadowed and you just look crazy.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Bones I think you are on it. I think the issue expands further than Red or Blue, A$$ or Elephant, Dem or Rep rather they are just looking for a story. Crazy sells a lot better than intelligent. Case and point PBS vs. Desperate House Wives, Jersy Shore, th list goes on. In the shadow is an uninformed nation. I feel like I will get as much credible news watching a Light Bright as I do watching the television.

When I become President I will make everyone here part of my cabinet. I will run on the Elephants Purple A$$ ticket! AKA Dumlicrate. Think of the history we would make. I will invite Ted to be a member of the party but he will have to wear a suit and a gag. Where does he even get those shirts.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm beginning to think Ted *wants* them to make an example of him.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think we're still putting the guy on a pedestal. Are they pushing his buttons? SURE they are. No one can portray Ted as anything he isn't though. They can just allow him to show his true colors which he is doing more and more.

I am a pretty loud and controversial person myself when I get worked up and that's our right to be, and in my opinion if you're sitting by quietly during these times, you might not be doing your part. We all have to watch how we act though, and outbursts like that one make all of us look like a bunch of gun toting loons with zero self control. It's EXACTLY what they want to do... and this is exactly the type of stuff they will use to take our guns away. Sometimes the best thing to do is keep a low profile.... it's ok to be pissed off, prepared, actively working on things WITHOUT running your mouth.

So next time you're writing to your representatives, drop a note in the mail to Ted too and let him know that he should act professional if he's going to be representing our way of life. If he can't, perhaps he should stay out from behind the camera.

Just my $0.02


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

glenway said:


> Yeah, 220, he always makes his points but who's going to remember them? You think maybe Ted could have offered up a challenge to the reporter without being vulgar? And, the poor woman off camera? A gentleman wouldn't have attempted to offend her nor would he have used such language in front of her, no less at her.
> 
> From his tone and reaction, I think he's at the boiling point. I wish he'd stay away from the cameras for a while, because some interviewer is going to be challenged to get Ted to *really* explode and that won't be good for anyone but the gun grabbers.


Glen, I agree with you completely. Ted makes very good points, but he does need to learn the time and place for vulgarity. National press is not that place.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I must disagree Chris. I think putting our head in the sand while we stockpile arms, ammo and build bunkers is conforming to the status quo.

I think Ted is a guy that says what he thinks to whomever asks to hear it. And, yes he is provoked many times by reporters to get a rise out of him. Many times the little white collared geeks get more than they bargained for. Then they run back to their safe little studios and whimper amoung one another.

It is not like the female had never heard such language before, as we all have. She may use that type of language herself.

I'm pro Uncle Ted and would love to be able to shake the mans hand. He says what many think, but most have too much sand in their mouth to say it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with the message Ted preaches,( FREEDOM OF SPEECH AND THE RIGHT TO OWN FIREARMS) and I don't really care if he's loud and obnoxious, but the statements he made at the NRA convention crossed a line _IMO._

_I realize those aren't the only messages Ted spews, but they are at issue here._


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

To clarify what I said. I agree with Teds views on the the first and second amendment. I do not agree with how he conducts himself while representing these issues. You do not see the other side foaming at the mouth in outrageous press conferences. Rather they make a calm and concise argument for their case. As of late they win this battle more than they lose. Passion is a great thing for our side... us looking crazy is a great thing for their side.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

ol' ted that guy is funny to me but like his show


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*The Way I see this The LameSteam Lying Media is going to do everything they can to make the " City People" Think all gun owners are Crazy and Need their Guns Taken away. The Ones of us that Live in the Country and Love our Guns and Hunting Will Eventually be Considered Terrorist By The Sheeple in America! If it Ever was to come to a vote I am afraid Our Guns and Way of Life May Be Voted right out from under us.*_

_*For This Reason I think All Hunters Should Act and Respond With Integrity when approached by Media or Non Hunters alike. I Believe in the Second amendment as well as anyone ever has, But I Think Uncle Teds actions of Late have not Represented us very well! A Nonhunter or media Person Will Be Turned off and Turned away by Obnoxious Behavior immediately. I Understand Where Ted is coming from, But Lets not turn someone that could be a friend to us into an enemy By Being Stupid!*_

_*They May get My Guns But There will be One Heck of a Fight Before they Do!*_


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well put Richard !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well said Richard.


----------

